# Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza V



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's the scoop about this year’s show on Sunday, December 14, 2014. It’s the 5th event and it keeps growing every year, with more top vendors than you usually find in one place. The Morgantown (PA) Toy Car Extravaganza V features slot cars, die cast, models, and racing memorabilia. You can view the creations in the model car contest (classes: street, open wheel race car, and " anything goes") Trophies in all classes. And watch some top notch slot car racing by ECHORR. New this year: Reading Indoor (model car) Alley Racers on a 50' track.
If you only do one show a year, this it the “event” you don’t want to miss. From the hobbyist to the serious collector, you will find what you are looking for. There is even a special surprise for the kids. ( Hint: he’ll be the one in the red suit with the white beard) Remember, it’s more than a show…it’s an EVENT! Admission $5 Early birds $10.
Come join the fun!
Vendors: tables have sold out every year so if you are interested you’ll want to register ASAP. Show will be at the Morgantown Holiday Inn, 6170 Morgantown Rd., Morgantown, PA (less than a mile off PA Turnpike exit #298) from 10am-2pm; early birds at 8:30am. For more information contact Rick at [email protected].


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to attending.
hope my tables are still reserved for drag racing exhibitions and match races!


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

Update on the show:
Great news! We have negotiated with the Morgantown (PA) Holiday Inn to expand the space for our show on Dec.14. The former restaurant - directly across from the banquet room entrance - is now "show space". So, this year, we have 2 large rooms PLUS the Atrium. We can spread out and add more vendor tables. 
We are putting a lot of effort into this, our 5th show, to make it a great experience for attendees. Please join us and be part of the EVENT!
Al is back with his drag racing track for experts and rookies to test their skill!
The 3 classes for the model contest this year are: "any type open wheel race car", "street", and "anything goes". If you need more information about the indoor model car alley racing, new this year, contact Mike Colon at 484-599-1860.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll be their with money to spend ! Always a great show!


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

*Only 2 weeks to go!*

Holy Cow! It's only 2 weeks to the event - The Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza V - with thousands and thousands of toy cars, models, slots and die cast, on Sunday December 14 at the Holiday Inn, Morgantown, PA from 10am - 2pm. Early birds at 8:30am for only $10.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

will it snow?


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

Only 1 week to go. There are over 100 vendor tables not including the Model car contest, ECHORR, Model car alley racers, and the drag strip.

To Alpink: So far the weather is sunny and mild!


----------

